# Après SSD le ventilo reste bloqué à fond !



## Lapin60 (7 Février 2013)

Bonjour

Suite à une mort de disque dur j'ai installé un SSD sur mon IMAC 27"
le ventilo reste bloqué et souffle comme un dingue ! 

que faire ? la température selon Istat est dans les 30° CPU

Merci de vos lumières !

Guillaume


----------



## Jozofa (7 Février 2013)

Dis nous un peu plus, où as tu installé le SSD par exemple.


----------



## Sly54 (7 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Quel modèle d'iMac ? (iMac 2011 ?)


----------



## Lapin60 (8 Février 2013)

C'est un IMAC deDécembre 2011, le 27"

Le SSD est à la place de l'HDD d'origine, dans un berceau 2,5" vers 3,5".
Quelques détails: avec Istat on suit que:
- au démarrage le ventilo Disques tourne à environ 1600 Tmn puis en une 20 aine de minutes monte à 3600 tmn et devient bruyant. Ce n'est donc pas bloqué au démarrage à fond comme un capteur en panne ou débranché, c'est comme si qqchose chauffait graduellement.
Or rien ne chauffe particulièrement: le proc ne dépasse pas 30°. Une fois ouvert tout de suite après l'arrêt, les éléments sont à peine tièdes.
- le ventilo du proc reste à environ 980 TMn 
- le SSD reste froid.

Le mac consomme un peu plus de jus puisqu'il a échangé un HDD qui utilise 12V 0,55A + 5V 0,68A total 7,6W, par un SSD qui demande 5V 1,87A soit 9,35 Watts. 

J'ai trouvé un lien vers le manuel de dépannage de l'IMAC et il mentionne DES capteurs,  je n'y ai pas touché sauf celui qu'il faut démonter pour enlever l'écran.

je donne ma langue au greffier !

En attendant vos réponses, je vais allumer la bête avec écran démonté, voir ce que ça donne.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h05 ----------

Bon, autre essai: je viens de redémarrer sur un autre disque dur tournant, clone bootable fait auparavant.
tout est normal, pas de bruit ventilo.
Donc mon problème vient du SSD qui est géré d'une façon trop différente que celle du HDD.

Quelle adaptation faut il faire ?

MErci !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h20 ----------

Quelques mesures Istat:
- avec un HDD, le proc reste à 30°, le ventilo Disque reste à 1099 Tmn

Bon, ça commence à ressembler à un achat inutile !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h25 ----------

Formidable, je fais les questions et les réponses !

Donc j'ai googlé fortement et suis arrivé sur un post qui explique tout ça:
- le HDD d'origine utilise le capteur interne + le firmware du disque au disque pour réguler le ventilo.
- en changeant le HDD par un SSD j'ai perdu cette fonction et suis maintenant avec un ventilo non régulé.

Remède: petit soft comme HDD Fan Control, hélas payant.
je vais essayer.

Ceci posé, je dois avouer que le SSD est plus rapide OK mais ce n'est pas tellement flagrant pour mes applis très simples. Donc est ce que ça vaut la peine ?
sous windows oui alors sans aucun doute, mais sous Mac c'est moins évident.


----------



## Jozofa (8 Février 2013)

Salut,

pas mal tes recherches, perso j'avais ajouté un SSD dans mon Imac 27 et laissé le HDD.

Quand tu dis ne pas voir de grosses différences, je suis un peu septique, pour moi, il n'y a pas photo, démarrage plus rapide, ouverture d'applications instantanée, silence, bref que du positif.

Pour ton problème, cela ne m'étonne pas trop, vu toutes les astuces de Apple par rapport à leur matos, comme le TRIM par exemple.


----------



## subsole (8 Février 2013)

Bonjour,
Il existe un petit logiciel gratuit _ssdfanctrl_ , qui semble faire la même chose que  HDD Fan Control.


----------



## Lapin60 (8 Février 2013)

Merci, je vais l'essayer avant de devoir payer...


----------



## subsole (8 Février 2013)

Sinon, pour les iMac 2011, il n'y avait pas une histoire de "strappe " entre deux broches pour leurrer le SMC afin que celui-ci ne détecte plus le DD (donc perte de la regultion du ventilo)  ?
A moins que ça soit uniquement sur les DD et pas sur les SSD, je ne sais plus ?


----------



## Lapin60 (8 Février 2013)

je ne sais pas ... les bidouilles hardware m'inquiètent un peu par defaut ...
j'ai mis HDD Fan control et ça marche parfaitement.
Mon problème est donc bien résolu.

Cordialement

Guillaume


----------



## Sly54 (8 Février 2013)

Lapin60 a dit:


> - le HDD d'origine utilise le capteur interne *+ le firmware du disque* au disque pour réguler le ventilo.


C'est pour ça que j'ai gardé le dd d'orgie *et* ajouté le SSD


----------



## subsole (10 Février 2013)

Lapin60 a dit:


> j'ai mis HDD Fan control et ça marche parfaitement.
> Mon problème est donc bien résolu.



Ça ne fonctinnait pas avec _ssdfanctrl_ (gratuit)  ?


----------



## franky rabbit (10 Février 2013)

Ce fil m'intéresse au plus haut point car mon caviar black 1 To est à bout de souffle ! Je pense passer sur SSD 256 voire 512 Go selon le prix et je viens de trouver quelques programmes qui permettront à l'ensemble de cohabiter en bonne entente. Y-aurait-il des choses que j'ignorerais sur iMac mi-2010 ? A part le senseur thermique du HD que l'on peut régler avec Fancontrol et le TRIM avec Trimenabler. Ceci dit je n'ai pas tout compris pour le TRIM. C'est une protection c'est ça ?  Cela demeure compatible avec les futures MAJ Apple ?


----------



## Jozofa (11 Février 2013)

Salut,

Le TRIM, c'est plutôt une sorte de défragmenteur pour SSD, il efface les blocs qui ne sont plus utilisés, mais tu dois le réinstaller à chaque mise à jour de Apple, pas très grave.

Tu fais ça avec TRIM enabler et c'est comme si c'était gérer par ton Imac d'origine.


----------



## franky rabbit (11 Février 2013)

Jozofa a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Le TRIM, c'est plutôt une sorte de défragmenteur pour SSD, il efface les blocs qui ne sont plus utilisés, mais tu dois le réinstaller à chaque mise à jour de Apple, pas très grave.
> 
> Tu fais ça avec TRIM enabler et c'est comme si c'était gérer par ton Imac d'origine.



Ah d'accord ! Merci beaucoup ! Cela me servira surement dés l'AppleCare terminé et tant que le disque actuel n'ait pas rendu l'âme ou ne présente pas d'erreur. Je me sens à l'aise pour réaliser l'intervention moi-même comme on ne supporte plus dans ce cas que le seul coût des pièces. Là au moins je dispose de tous les éléments pour monter sans risque un SSD sur mon iMac mi-2010. Encore merci !!! 

A cette heure je constate les résultats plutôt concluant de la défragmentation et réorganisation et optimisation du disque via Techtool Pro et eDrive monté sur disque externe FW800. Depuis dimanche matin 10H00 jusqu'à une heure avancée de cette nuit dernière, cela a été long c'est le cas de le dire ! Cela m'a l'air concluant pour le moment car le Caviar Black gratte beaucoup moins et l'ensemble me parait un peu plu rapide. Heureusement que le disque n'était qu'à moitié plein !


----------



## Lapin60 (15 Février 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Ça ne fonctinnait pas avec _ssdfanctrl_ (gratuit)  ?



Il m'a semblé que l'interface graphique de HDD fan control était beaucoup plus agréable à utiliser. Là, c'est parfait.
Bizarre que le SSD après avoir chauffé jusqu'à 41° (temp max atteinte) il soit très réticent à redescendre. je pense que le sensor capte la temp de l'intérieur du boitier de l'IMAC 
je vais fixer des radiateurs sur le SSD pour que le courant d'air soit plus efficace.


----------



## subsole (15 Février 2013)

Lapin60 a dit:


> Il m'a semblé que l'interface graphique de HDD fan control était beaucoup plus agréable à utiliser. Là, c'est parfait.



Plus _zoli_, je n'en doute pas, mais vu le prix de HDD Fan Control (23,10 &#8364. :sick:
Sinon, as tu testé _ssdfanctrl_ et si oui, fonctionnait il ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h30 ----------

Reviens  Laaaapinnnnn, laaapinnnnn ?


----------



## franky rabbit (23 Décembre 2013)

De retour pour confirmer que l'installation d'un SSD Samsung 840 Pro en lieu et place du Caviar Black de 1 To n'a posé aucun problème dans un iMac i5 mi-2010.

Etape 1 : on retire la vitre de l'écran avec une voire deux ventouses dans mon cas. (Trop facile)
Etape 2 : On retire les vis torx qui retienne la dalle LCD à l'ensemble.
Etape 3 : On soulève la dalle LCD juste ce qu'il faut pour démonter le disque dur (il n'y a que deux vis).
Etape 4 : On retire les vis et le gabarit apple du disque dur pour les installer sur un kit adaptateur 2,5 vers 3,5. On y installe le SSD de son choix et on répète en sens inverse jusqu'à l'étape 1.

Après remontage du iMac j'ai choisi une clean installation à partir d'une version de Maverick sur clé USB réalisée à l'aide de DiskMakerX. Une fois ceci fait il ne restait plus qu'à installer TrimEnabler puis SsdFanControl. Au passage TrimEnabler m'a rassuré sur le Firmware du SSD (Rien à signaler)...

Actuellement je suis en déplacement pour les fêtes de Noël mais je ne peux dire qu'une chose : mon iMac démarre comme une bombe et en silence ! Certes cette version est limité par le sata II mais cela lui procure sans aucun doute un second souffle.


----------



## Tonitonio (16 Novembre 2017)

Même problème après changement de disque dur par un SSD, le ventilo HDD tourne à fond…
"exirion(point)net/ssdfanctrl/"  est la solution : installé en 10 secondes, redémarrage et hop, en avant comme avant…
Merci à Subsole !


----------



## Yuls (16 Novembre 2017)

Tonitonio a dit:


> Même problème après changement de disque dur par un SSD, le ventilo HDD tourne à fond…
> "exirion(point)net/ssdfanctrl/" est la solution : installé en 10 secondes, redémarrage et hop, en avant comme avant…



As-tu songé à la sonde matérielle comme celle d'OWC ? 
=> https://www.macway.com/fr/product/9...nsor-sonde-thermique-pour-imac-2009-2010.html
Cela dit cette solution n'est pas donnée, le prix a pris une bonne pichenette


----------



## Locke (16 Novembre 2017)

Tonitonio a dit:


> Même problème après changement de disque dur par un SSD, le ventilo HDD tourne à fond…
> "exirion(point)net/ssdfanctrl/" est la solution : installé en 10 secondes, redémarrage et hop, en avant comme avant…
> Merci à Subsole !


Sur quel matériel ?


----------

